# saw an old thread on tattoos



## MikelKenn89 (Feb 19, 2010)

And i just wanna say, i blame you guys for my decision to get the 5 solas and 5 points of calvinism tatted on both arms,.....LOL jk...

though i did think of doing it at one point,....hahahaha


----------



## Andres (Feb 19, 2010)

tattoo "PuritanBoard" across your stomach, sorta like this:


----------



## MikelKenn89 (Feb 19, 2010)

Lololol


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 19, 2010)

wow. That is not good in my opinion. But you have a choice.


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 19, 2010)

Andres said:


> tattoo "PuritanBoard" across your stomach, sorta like this:


 
He can fit Puritan Board
I can fit Puritan Lumberyard


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Feb 20, 2010)

http://heidelblog.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/heidelcast-24-jan-2010.mp3


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 20, 2010)

Liquid modernity? Love the term. Tasteful mutilation? Lasting bond to loyalty? To what? Phases? Go figure. Generational Conflict? These are some terms use in the Heidelcast. 

Cover them up if they change? My identity. The culture of Steel. Wanna do what you want with God's body? A church of steel?

Remember Jesus. Philippian's 2. 

This is what I got the Heidelcast. 



> (Php 2:3) *Let nothing be done through strife or vainglory*; but in lowliness of mind let each esteem other better than themselves.
> 
> (Php 2:4) Look not every man on his own things, but every man also on the things of others.
> 
> ...


I also know many who have done it for their children, life, and the dead. Mostly for vanity and the dead. Does God need a person to tatoo a sinful person with the works of God on his body to testify if God didn't require it? I think it would do much better to do theology instead of publish it in ink on ones body. Especially in light of this passage. 


> Deu 14:1 Ye are the children of the LORD your God: ye shall not cut yourselves, nor make any baldness between your eyes for the dead.



I was raised around Bikers and in the Military. I still don't have a tatoo even though I have been tempted.

Just my opinion.....



> The medium is the message? How does it measure up?


 This violates the RPW of everyday life. Just my humble opinion again.


----------



## PuritanZealot (Feb 20, 2010)

I come from a background of a lot of underground extreme metal music and quite dark Satanism (another story perhaps) but I got a lot of evil tattoos, openly Satanic ones, some nationalist odinist ones and a few with skulls and pagan symbols, not good in ANY way. I am stuck with them for life now, and they will follow me as a clear symbol of where I came from until the moment I take my last breath. Kind of means I'll never forget the glory of the salvation given to me by God (I guess) but still I broke the commandment, and I'm now of the opinion that tattooing in and of itself is a Satanic act.
It's like the other forms of scarification and self mutilation that pagan societies get involved in, if someone you knew, a good reformed christian had their bottom lip inflated by an enormous plate and you asked why they did it, if they said 'in honour of Christ' surely you'd say 'don't be stupid'.
Same with tattoos? Or am I just being too black and white?


----------



## reformedminister (Feb 20, 2010)

Although there is no Scripture that forbids tatooing (Scripture commonly used is in reference to marking the body in pagan worship), I don't think it is a good idea. I wrote an article on it ten years ago but can't find it. Most often, tatooing is linked to some sort of rebellion, as well as piercings unless it is cultural. I think there is more to tatooing than marking the body. What makes it wrong is usually the spirit and motive behind it. In my later twenties, after I escaped from a fundamental cult, I had a tendancy to "test the waters". I think it was a natural response to my former imprisonment, and am forever grateful for my Lord's safekeeping. During that time, I too pondered about getting a tattoo with a Christian symbol. I even went to several tattoo parlors to see what they had. I knew that if I get a tatto, it would be a life choice. I looked at the decision as an important one, not to be made on the "spir of the moment." I mad myself a deal. I told myself that if I still wanted one in six months, then I would get one. If I didn't want one after six months, then it was only a phase I was going through. Six months later, I had no desire to get one and I am thankful for that. That next summer I went on summer vacation in Florida with my parents and sister. I would have had a lot of explaining to do. I judge no one that has them, but find them in poor taste for myself.


----------



## Reepicheep (Feb 20, 2010)

Sweet Reep Tattoo


----------



## MikelKenn89 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hahaha PuritanCovenanter, i dont think i'd get it done, actually,..though i at one time did consider it. 

myself im under the impression that it's Permissible, like moderate drinking, etc etc... if of course you get a "christian" tattoo *for lack of better words* or maybe even a "spiritually neutral" tattoo.

for those of you who think tattoo's are permissable,...would getting a portrait or some sort of memorial tattoo for my father who passed away be "marking" your body for the dead?


----------



## Christopher88 (Feb 22, 2010)

Rich Koster said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > tattoo "PuritanBoard" across your stomach, sorta like this:
> ...


 
Dude from one overwieght guy to the next, I laughed my head off. Man that was funny and much needed today. Thanks.

---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 PM ----------

I personally have considered getting a tattoo for over a year. I don't because its a waste of God's money. It will look poor when I turn 80. If God leads me into the ministry it could cause one man to stumble. So for now I sway away from it.


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 23, 2010)

*Quote from Randy*


> I think it would do much better to do theology instead of publish it in ink on ones body. Especially in light of this passage. ...........Deu 14:1 Ye are the children of the LORD your God: ye shall not cut yourselves, nor make any baldness between your eyes for the dead.


And maybe this passage as well:

_You yourselves are our letter of recommendation, written on our hearts, *to be known and read by all.* And *you show *that you are a letter from Christ delivered by us, *written not with ink *but with the Spirit of the living God, not on tablets of stone but on tablets of human hearts. (II Cor. 3:2-3, ESV)_


----------



## jrdnoland (Feb 23, 2010)

reformedminister said:


> Although there is no Scripture that forbids tatooing (Scripture commonly used is in reference to marking the body in pagan worship), I don't think it is a good idea. I wrote an article on it ten years ago but can't find it. Most often, tatooing is linked to some sort of rebellion, as well as piercings unless it is cultural. I think there is more to tatooing than marking the body. What makes it wrong is usually the spirit and motive behind it. In my later twenties, after I escaped from a fundamental cult, I had a tendancy to "test the waters". I think it was a natural response to my former imprisonment, and am forever grateful for my Lord's safekeeping. During that time, I too pondered about getting a tattoo with a Christian symbol. I even went to several tattoo parlors to see what they had. I knew that if I get a tatto, it would be a life choice. I looked at the decision as an important one, not to be made on the "spir of the moment." I mad myself a deal. I told myself that if I still wanted one in six months, then I would get one. If I didn't want one after six months, then it was only a phase I was going through. Six months later, I had no desire to get one and I am thankful for that. That next summer I went on summer vacation in Florida with my parents and sister. I would have had a lot of explaining to do. I judge no one that has them, but find them in poor taste for myself.


 
Leviticus 19:28 (New American Standard Bible)

28'You shall not make any cuts in your body for the dead nor make any tattoo marks on yourselves: I am the LORD.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Feb 23, 2010)

Don't wish to turn on my buddy Mikel, but I am in strong disagreement with the idea of getting tattoos.

I will accept the fact that the term "tattoo" and its plural forms are not directly mentioned in the scripture, but you have to keep in mind that God made us in His image. The body we came into the world with is exactly what we should leave the world with. I personally would not want to explain why I came into the world with a white skin tone and left the world looking like someone dumped a bucket of paint on me.

As such, tattoos would be defacing the body the Lord was gracious to give us, even though we don't even deserve the needle He used to sew it.

@Craig: If it were me, I wouldn't "show off" those tattoos, but I wouldn't try to hide them either (though I would advise hiding them in a church). Use them a a head turner. Take those tattoos, and contradict their philosophies every second of your life with the style of your life, as well as your walk with God. I can imagine you would be turning heads everywhere you go. That would be a testimony in of itself.

Though, explaining them to the kids will be tough should you have any one day (or currently have any). If God wills for me to have children, I am not looking forward to the day I would have to explain all of the scars on my arms and legs.


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 23, 2010)

I won't get a tattoo because I don't want any identifying marks for the jack-booted thugs of the anti-Christ's one world government to use to find me before the rapture happens so they can put a barcode on me. <eerie music plays in background>

'Sides, my bride's already got one with my name on her back. That's enough profligacy for one house!


----------



## Kiffin (Feb 23, 2010)

In all things moderation....don't tattoo your face!!!!


----------



## Andres (Feb 24, 2010)

Kiffin said:


> In all things moderation....don't tattoo your face!!!!



This has to be the number 1 rule of tattoos: never,ever get them where you can't easily cover them up, i.e., none below the elbows, hands, neck, and most certainly not face!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 24, 2010)

Why give credence to such a stupid topic that will fade with the dust and violates God will. Just my humble opinion. I love Rock and Roll and Rebellions as the next man. That doesn't make them correct.


----------



## PuritanZealot (Feb 24, 2010)

> I love Rock and Roll and Rebellions as the next man. That doesn't make them correct.


Amen.


> If it were me, I wouldn't "show off" those tattoos, but I wouldn't try to hide them either (though I would advise hiding them in a church). Use them a a head turner. Take those tattoos, and contradict their philosophies every second of your life with the style of your life, as well as your walk with God. I can imagine you would be turning heads everywhere you go. That would be a testimony in of itself.


I don't hide them but I am definitely ashamed of them, they're with me forever and they merely represent a system of blasphemous stages I went through asa teenager. I'm not afraid to show them to interested Christians who sometimes question whether I was wholly 'into' the things I said I was into. They say it all!


----------



## MikelKenn89 (Feb 27, 2010)

O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> Don't wish to turn on my buddy Mikel, but I am in strong disagreement with the idea of getting tattoos.
> 
> I will accept the fact that the term "tattoo" and its plural forms are not directly mentioned in the scripture, but you have to keep in mind that God made us in His image. The body we came into the world with is exactly what we should leave the world with. I personally would not want to explain why I came into the world with a white skin tone and left the world looking like someone dumped a bucket of paint on me.
> 
> ...


 
I have to say. this seems a little legalistic to me,...it's no different than the Argument's against heavy metal/rock music...and you and I both love christian Rock and Metal

God doesn't tell us how we should Dress/look in this sense. Yes i agree he has guidelines such as modesty and appropriateness for Church function's maybe. But God doesn't care about the length of your hair or the clothes that you wear, but the Cross that you bare (to quote a band Called Disciple) 

so while I agree Modesty is important, I dont see how this argument really works. Just striking discussion


----------

